# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  دمشق تطالب موظفي المدرسة الأمريكية مغادرة سوريا خلال 48 ساعة

## حسان القضاة

قالت مصادر مطلعة إن المدرسة الأمريكية بدمشق تلقت الاثنين 3-11-2008 تبليغا بوجوب مغادرة الأساتذة الذين يحملون الجنسية الأمريكية سوريا خلال 48 ساعة.  ويأتي ذلك من ضمن

أكثر...

----------

